# parachutes...



## chris_harper (Sep 6, 2007)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] 5 people are on a plane that is going down. There are only 4 parachutes.

Kobe Bryant says he is a star basketball player and the team needs
him, so he takes a parachute and jumps out.

Ted Turner says that he is doing good work for the people and believes
that his kidneys will last a couple more years, so he takes a
parachute and jumps out.

Hillary Clinton says that she is the best person for the presidency
and is the smartest person on the plane. She takes a parachute and
jumps out.

That leaves a 5 year old girl and George Bush. George says that he has
lived a long, good life and knows he will go to heaven, so he gives
the parachute to the little girl.

The little girl smiles and says, "Mr. Bush, we have 2 parachutes
left". Confused, George Bush says that there were only 4 parachutes
on the plane.

The little girl says, "yes, sir, but that smart lady jumped out with
my backpack.
--------------------------------------------------------------

[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] A woman, standing nude, looks in the bedroom mirror and says to her husband, "I feel horrible, I look fat and ugly. Pay me a compliment."

The husband replies, "Your eyesight's damn near perfect."

He never heard the shot....[/font]


----------



## Dutch (Sep 6, 2007)

Dang, Chris that last one was funny. You know what it feels like to spew hot tomato soup into you sinuses? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  At least give us a warning next time!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 6, 2007)

*you started my day right Chris. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## smokincowboy (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm with Dutch on this one . Now that was funny


----------



## flagriller (Sep 6, 2007)

Now that's funny


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 6, 2007)

I like it


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a good one! Kinda takes ya back to man rule.. I think it was #1.. If you think you are too fat - you probably are.. don't ask us! 







 Also goes for too skinny, too tall, too short.. just about any personal question a woman might have


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 6, 2007)

roflmao...thanks chris ,I was in need of a good laugh


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautimus Chris!


----------



## bigal (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't care who you are, thats funny ____ right there!

Printed and posted in the house!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not sure which it funnier the joke or the Tomatoe soup! 

Sorry Dutch!


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks folks. i got that off the concours forum* i (and dawgwhat) frequent. 

*concours is a model of motorcyle that dawgwhat and i ride. here is a picture of mine. it is made by kawasaki.


----------

